

Loophole land—where crimes can't be prosecuted - 454546546
http://loststates.blogspot.in/2011/08/loophole-landwhere-crimes-cant-be.html

======
454546546
Relevant good reddit discussion.[1]

[1][http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/pu75n/til_the...](http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/pu75n/til_there_is_a_50_square_mile_stretch_of_idaho/)

